# Plank on Frame



## tercar (Jan 17, 2006)

Is any one out there an expert on building model sailing ships,plank on frame.
I am attempting to build the Rhoda Mary, a schooner of 1898,however, unlike building solid hull, planking into shape is a challenge,so if anyone has any advice or know of videos showing how, I would be very much obliged.


----------



## trawlercook (Aug 19, 2005)

hi tercar,my name is colin burrows i have made lots of plank on frame models.the mistake most people make is the wood that they use for the planks.if you can find a good wood yard the stuff you want is "obeche"it is very pliable no knots and sands easily and can be soaked.if you buy it from a model shop it is very expensive it is the wood that you get if you buy a wooden kit.i buy it in 4 metre long and 1 inch wide pieces and i get a bundle 100 length ,s for around £35----- i then cut my own planks.
i start off with cardboard templates of the ribs and keel ,i then put the templates on a sheet of ply 1/4 thick and cut out the shapes on my band saw glue this all together you then have the shape and size of the hull.i then commence planking i prefer to start at the deck level with the hull upside down i only use cynoacrilate glue with an accelerator as this sets in seconds and you can bend the planks into shape hold them one spray and its fixed.you can nail it together if you prefer using small pins.if the planks are not tight together don,t worry i often have small gaps when the hull is all planked any small gaps can have pieces let into the space.then i sand all rough edges down,next step is to cover the full hull in filler then i sand it all off and you should then be left with your hull fully formed filled and ready to be primed .i use any household filler polyfiller ect when its primed its water proof and can be stained painted or whatever you want.you are then ready to build wharever you want on the deck and above.i have built loads of boats this way and sailed them all over the country everyone a gem,if you go to my web sight [email protected] you will see a few examples if i can help in any other way just drop me a line i hope this sorts you out.
happy building colin


----------



## tercar (Jan 17, 2006)

Many thanks for your advice Trawlercook, I will be in touch with you very shortly.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi tercar,as colin says,obeche is the best you can buy for the job you are doing and is very forgiving and easy to work.i use it for making "plugs" for hulls for moulding in grp.i don't know where you live but over here in the north west of england ( fleetwood ) i buy it from a company called S& S timbers in Blackpool or their parent company called Page and Taylor in preston.if it's any help.but most importers of tropical hard woods will usually stock it as it is used for patern making since yellow pine became so expensive and virtually impossible to get hold of.cheers,neil.


----------



## tercar (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Neil,
Thank you for the advice, what I should have said originally was that I am building from a kit with all the wood in it. What isn't included are instructions or tips of any sort, and the plans leave a lot to be desired.
However, its keeping me busy and out of mischief.

Regards

Terry


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Some of the kits are a bit slack on instructions for the beginer ,I used to make from kits but used all the ready shaped bits as paterns to make them out of wood , I'm now into making from scratch , the only advice I'd give you is to keep clear of the speacalist model shops if you can for anything like tools or mini bench saws ,scrollsaws et'c, Axminster has a good selection of hobby type gear,

Slainte Billy


----------



## tercar (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Billy,
You had me fooled at first with the Axminster, but I checked and found the tool firm. I can recommend a shop I found in Kings Lynn called Past Times for modelling tools at resonable prices.
Cheers

Terry.


----------



## Chris Woods (Nov 23, 2006)

Tercar,

How did you get on with your model? Were you using MacGregor plans?
Perhaps you might like to contact me off-list at by PM to exchange email addresses
Chris

_email address removed - MS_


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Found anouther great model mail order shop
Squires 
100London Road, Bogner Regis,
West Sussex, PD21 1DD,
[email protected]
large 480 page catalogue and quick service p/p free over £10
I use ex venetian blind strips to cut planks from, Im lucky in having a 
local blind shop round the corner, get them free all they need is a light sand to remove the 
light coating on them


----------



## Plumber (Jan 29, 2007)

HI Chris,
I have now finished the model as a whole,just a little tidying up to do with rigging parts. The plans I used were with the kit,just not wholly comprehensive.In fact if photographs of the ship had not been shown as well I would have been hard pushed to site objects.
The kit was of Spanish origin,so items were lost in translation,or missing altogether.Having said that I am quite pleased with the finished result it being my first attempt. I think in future though I will attempt modelling the ships I am more familiar with,ie the type sailed in during the 50,s. If you can recommend plans for that type I would appreciate it.

Terry


----------



## Plumber (Jan 29, 2007)

Name changed from Tercar to Plumber because I was offline for a few months,and couldn,t remember password


----------

